# Updated: I mixed up a batch of venison breakfast sausage today with some of my kill from the weekend



## rbranstner (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I just got back on Thursday from hunting all week and rather then freeze all of the meat that I brought home I figured I would mix up a batch of breakfast sausage  since  that's nice and easy  and I don't need  to stuff or smoke it at all. I am trying Shooter Ricks Sage breakfast sausage for the first time and I can't wait to try it. I ground up 5 lbs of clean venison trim and added 5 lbs of pork butt trim that I bought and cut up today. I ground everything and then let it sit for 3 hours and then mixed it one more time and wrapped it in freezer paper. I didn't even try it which was kind of stupid because now I can't wait to give it a try. I ended up with 12 packages that are in the freezer right now. I'm sure there are going to be many many sausage, salami threads coming up in the next month or so  after all the deer hunting is over. I know I have lots of stuff planned and can't wait to make it. Now here are some pictures.

The butt I ran out and picked up today.








The pork trim on the left and venison on the right before the grind.







All of the seasonings added after it was ground twice.







Twelve balls made and ready to get wrapped.







All wrapped and ready for the freezer and I can't wait to dig into one of them.







Good luck hunting everyone!

Update 11/12/11

I just fried up a package for breakfast and I liked it. Next time I would cut back on the sage to better suit my personal flavor but other then that I like it. I like the hint of heat that it has. Here are a few  pics.

Going into the pan.







My plate.







My wife said the same thing. "It has a bit to much sage flavor for her taste." If we cut that back a bit we will like this sausage even more.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2011)

MMMMmmm.............Lookin' good !!

Didn't you keep one out??

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 11, 2011)

MMMMMM.........I would love to try a package of that right now!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 11, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> MMMMmmm.............Lookin' good !!
> 
> Didn't you keep one out??
> 
> Bear




No  if you can believe it I didn't. I am still thinking of running down to the freezer and pulling a package out for tomorrow morning before it gets too frozen.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 11, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > MMMMmmm.............Lookin' good !!
> ...


I would say RUN..............then post some pics tomorrow lol............!!!!!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok just for you guys I ran down stairs and grabbed one package  out of the freezer. I will fry it up tomorrow morning and let you know how it turned out.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks fabulous!!!

 Craig


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 11, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Ok just for you guys I ran down stairs and grabbed one package  out of the freezer. I will fry it up tomorrow morning and let you know how it turned out.




Sounds good!  I was looking for something to make with a couple of leftover packages of venison I have from last season!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2011)

Awesome Ross!

What's the plan for the rest of your venison?

Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice sausage balls but you didn't even keep one for tasting. I can't believe that you would or could do that.


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 11, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> Awesome Ross!
> 
> What's the plan for the rest of your venison?
> 
> Todd


My plan is to make some kielbasa, hot sticks, summer sausage and I'm not sure what else yet.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks great Ross!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Ok just for you guys I ran down stairs and grabbed one package  out of the freezer. I will fry it up tomorrow morning and let you know how it turned out.


LOL-----Yeah Sure-----Just for "You Guys". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 12, 2011)

I added some pics and what I though after we tried a package this morning.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> I added some pics and what I though after we tried a package this morning.


Yup---Got it !!!

Nice Breakfast !!!

Whole wheat toast?

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 12, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---Got it !!!
> 
> Nice Breakfast !!!
> 
> ...




Yea its the 12 grain crap that my wife keeps buying. My parents love it to. Call me weird but I just don't like all of the grain pieces in my bread.


----------



## venture (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you need my address?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

